# MM Proficiency = Done!



## mrpesas (Sep 11, 2011)

I turned in my MM Proficiency last Tues. (9/6) and all I have left is the A.L.L. program.  I "crammed" for three days, Sat, Sun, and Mon, to be able to get it done.  It feels good to be done, and I can't believe how much I have learned in just these few short months since being regularly initiated as an EA back in March.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats Brother! I know the feeling of accomplishment you are talking about. I was just thinking about it yesterday too. I was initiated in March as well and I am turning in my MM proficiency tomorrow. It is hard to believe how far we have have come. Again congrats Brother.


----------



## Brother Maples (Sep 12, 2011)

persistence pays off...congrats Brothers!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 12, 2011)

mrpesas said:


> I turned in my MM Proficiency last Tues. (9/6) and all I have left is the A.L.L. program.  I "crammed" for three days, Sat, Sun, and Mon, to be able to get it done.  It feels good to be done, and I can't believe how much I have learned in just these few short months since being regularly initiated as an EA back in March.



Congratulations Ben, I am so proud of you!!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome!


----------

